# Final year project



## digitizen (Jan 10, 2008)

Would someone please be generous enough to give me a project with source code for my final year engineering project . what ever idea i come up with for my project my HOD never likes it . can someone please post me a project ?


----------



## debiprasad_sahoo (Jan 10, 2008)

What are the ideas you got for your project? I may suggest some projects, depends upon your interest. But I will advice to do a project of your own instead copy.


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 10, 2008)

Lolz,There's a reason they ask u to make projects in ur final sem.
If u have a problem with ur HOD not liking ur ideas,
Ask for ideas not projects.
You maybe able to get some code and finish ur engg,
but think of whats gonna happen when u start working in a company.

Regards,
ray


----------



## digitizen (Jan 10, 2008)

Well i know it is not fair but no one i know in my batch is doing it of their own , everyones getting it from someone else . and i am not poor in programming but still with the available time and stuff id rather be getting it from someone than getting nervous at the end . can someone please help me .


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 10, 2008)

Do "Finger Print Scanning & Recognition" based on Image Processing


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 10, 2008)

Just coz some people do it , doesnt mean you should too.
I had the same experience during my last sem,
The people who took project code from seniors are now struggling day and night in their jobs, trying to get a grip on the language.

Some of them who got code like that, even got caught in the externals.
Trust me, it'll help to make your own project.

Regards,
ray


----------



## Pathik (Jan 10, 2008)

^^ +1. 
BTW ray dude which sem r u in?


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 10, 2008)

I finished my engg dude,Back in April.
Working now.

What abt u?

Regards,
ray


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 10, 2008)

I am in 7th semester .... giving exams now .... i will have to submit a project in 8th semester ... i am planning to learn java ..so i will need suggestions from u guys .............. so be prepared for some stupid questions after 19th ........


----------



## sudhir_mangla (Jan 25, 2008)

Check this links for the projects that I have developed in my college.
*programmerworld.net/personal/projects.htm


----------

